# onclick->aufklappbare Box mit Text



## toxic (17. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich weiss nicht ob ich hier einen Link posten kann, wenn das nicht erlaubt ist, tut es mir leid! 

Nun zu meinem Problem: Wenn ihr mal hier klickt, und anschliessend auf ein Feature klickt, dann seht ihr, was ich suche!  

Und nochmal auf deutsch. Kann mir jemand von euch sagen wie ich das umsetzen kann? Wäre große klasse, bin mitlerweile am verzweifeln, weil ich machen kann was ich will, es  nicht. 

Mit besten Grüßen und Danke im vorraus. 

toxic


----------



## Sven Mintel (17. Juli 2004)

Was willst du nun wissen....man versteckt es oder zeigt es...mit Javascript
(man verändert die display-Eigenschaft des jeweiligen Elementes)

In der Seite brauchst du dir nur die Funktion *toggleMenuSection()* anschauen...da sollte alles drinnen stehen.

Vielleicht bringt dich ja auch das weiter.


----------



## toxic (18. Juli 2004)

Hi,
das sieht ja schon ganz schön aus, aber ich bekomm das jetzt nicht hin das anstatt [+] ein Textlink da steht und dann auch ein Text ausgefahren wird. 

Gruß
toxic


----------



## Sven Mintel (18. Juli 2004)

Du musst das Bild mit dem + durch den Text deines Textlinks ersetzen, und in der Funktion spoiler() die Zeile 
	
	
	



```
obj.firstChild.src=(obj.nextSibling.style.display=='none')?'minimize.jpg':'expand.jpg';
```
 entfernen.


----------



## toxic (18. Juli 2004)

Hat geklappt, vielen Dank! ;-)


----------



## djtozz (20. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das Script verändern muss damit sich das Untermenü ebenfalls aufklappen lässt? 

Quasi so:
Text
_Text1
__Text2
___Text3

Vielen Dank,
Gruß
djtozz

P.S.: Das Script sieht so aus bei mir:


```
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
function spoiler(obj)
{
if(obj.nextSibling)
    {
    obj.nextSibling.style.display = (obj.nextSibling.style.display=='none')?'block':'none';
    }
}

function toggleAnsicht(name)
{
	document.getElementById(name).style.display = (document.getElementById(name).style.display=='none')?'block':'none';
}
//-->
</script>
```

Ausgeben tu ich das ganze so:


```
<tr><td><!-- BEGIN spoiler_open --><a style="cursor:help" class="head1"onClick="toggleAnsicht('kunden');"><u>Text</u></a></td></tr><tr>
<td colspan="8" class="head2">
<span id="kunden" style="display:none"><dir>Text1</dir></span>
</td></tr>
```


----------



## Sven Mintel (20. Juli 2004)

Bspw. so
	
	
	



```
<html>
<head>
<title>Test</title>
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
function toggle(objRow)
{
objTable=objRow.parentNode;
strDisplay=false;
for(r=0;r<objTable.rows.length;++r)
    {
    if(strDisplay)
        {
        objTable.rows[r].style.display=strDisplay;
        if(strDisplay=='block')
            {
            return;
            }
        }
    if(objTable.rows[r]==objRow&&objTable.rows.length>r+1)
        {
        strDisplay=(objTable.rows[r+1].style.display=='none')
                            ?'block'
                            :'none';
        }
    }
}
//-->
</script>
</head>
<body>
<table>
<tr  onClick="toggle(this)"><td>Text1</td></tr>
<tr  onClick="toggle(this)"style="display:none"><td>_Text2</td></tr>
<tr  onClick="toggle(this)"style="display:none"><td>__Text3</td></tr>
<tr  onClick="toggle(this)"style="display:none"><td>___Text4</td></tr>
<tr  onClick="toggle(this)"style="display:none"><td>____Text5</td></tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>
```


Test


----------



## nahuel (21. Juli 2004)

*dumme frage*

hi ich kenn mich bei javascript nur ganz ganz wenig aus und hab es trozdem geschaft das menu einzubauen aber kann mir vielleicht wer sagen wie ich das mach das wenn ich mehrer haupt menüs hab das eine wieder zu geht wenn das andere aufgeht?


----------



## Sven Mintel (22. Juli 2004)

So pauschal gesagt...ändere die display-Eigenschaft der Reihen....bei denen, welche du sehen willst, auf 'block', bei den anderen auf 'none'.

Diese Lösung hier ist für deinen Zweck aber nicht wirklich vorteilhaft...schau dir mal das Tutorial Basic HTML-Menü an, die dort benutze Variante ist weitaus praktischer für dein Vorhaben.


----------



## toxic (24. Juli 2004)

Hallo,
ich muss nochmal stören! 
Und zwar würde mich interessieren, wie ich das ganze mit einem "Mouse-over" Effekt versehen kann?! Das ganze soll also nicht per Klick, sondern per Mouse-over funktionieren!

Würd mich freuen wenn ihr antworten würdet!

€: Sorry, hat sich erledigt!  

MFG
toxic


----------



## nahuel (26. Juli 2004)

@ fatalus: danke hat mir sehr geholfen (spät aber doch, sorry war jetzt länger nicht das)


----------

